# furnace plans?



## Todd (Oct 21, 2014)

I am looking to build an oil fired furnace, I have found some info on them but it is fairly general and I am looking for something more in depth.

I would like to make it roughly the size of a 55 gal drum cut in half. I would like to make it burn waste oil and be a cupola style where no crucible is needed. Does anyone have any good plans or references and pictures? 

I will update the thread with more info once I get to a computer typing on a phone is no fun 


Thanks

Todd


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 21, 2014)

I would build a 5 gallon waste oil container using off the shelf parts and capable of being pressurized.  Put a fine metal mesh just above the outlet and push it through you system under enough pressure to atomize the oil,  DuDa diesel will make it micron size mesh you want because that is what they make parts for.  once you get it pressurized enough to atomize just use a small cup of filtered oil so it keeps a flame going and your nozzle good and hot.  Here is a pic of the parts I bought from a beer makers site


----------



## caster (Oct 21, 2014)

Try this link http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/forum.php


----------



## gi_984 (Jun 10, 2015)

Try this guy.    http://www.artfulbodgermetalcasting.com/


----------

